# Cutting Diet - Gopro Style



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Just a couple side notes before I get started on my posting.  I have a pretty fast metabolism, that requires me to bulk at 20.x my bodyweight, and that requires me to cut around ~17-18x my bodyweight.

I'm using a modfiied version of gopro's cutting style, and I'm focusing in on carb/fat timing, while keeping the protein intake constant.  I should mention that I'm on a budget when it comes to supplement as I currently don't have a job, so I'm eating what is usually around the house. 

2 different types of diets, 
ON days (high protein, moderate carb, low fat)
OFF Days (high protein, low carb, moderate fat).

Without further adeiu....

*OFF Days*

*Meal 1*
2 whole eggs
11 Egg Whites
3 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 

*Meal 2*
1/3cup of oatmeal
1 Glass of Milk
8 oz chicken breast (before cooking)

*Meal 3*
2 Scoops ON Whey
3 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 


*Meal 4*
2 Scoops ON Whey
3 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 

*Meal 5*
1 Cup of White Rice
9 oz chicken breast (before cooking)
1 tbsp Olive Oil

*Meal 6*
8 oz chicken breast (before cooking)
1/2 Cup of Rice

*Meal 7*
2 Scoop ON Whey
1 tbsp Olive Oil
3fish oil caps


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

*ON Days*
*Meal 1*
2 whole eggs
11 Egg Whites
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 

*Meal 2*
1/3cup of oatmeal
2 Glasses of Milk
8 oz chicken breast (6)


*Preworkout (30mins~1 hour before)*
2 Scoops ON Whey
2 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter 

*Postworkout (immediately after workout)*
2 Scoops ON Whey
4 Quaker Original Rice Cakes


*PWO Insulin Spike Meal (1~2 hours after workout)*
1.75 Cup of White Rice
1 Cup Broccoli
1 Medium Apple
9 oz chicken breast (6.75)

*Meal 3*
1.8 Scoops ON Whey
1 flax oil caps
1 cup of white Rice
1 Glass of Milk

*Meal 4*
8 oz chicken breast


--------------------------------------------------------------
Off days Total: 3335 cals
On days total: 3346 cals

These are estimations based on food labels, they might not be all that acccurate.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

damn, wasn't expecting the big man himself to show up  

Thanks gopro!

(I personally don't see anything wrong with it, but it doesn't hurt to get criticism from others)


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

When you refer to cup of rice is that pre-cooked or cooked?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

I meant a cup of rice cooked


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 28, 2005)

I thought white rice was a big no for the gopro and dr. pain diets. Maybe it was just dr. pains.


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

I might give your diet a go myself not sure if I should up the amounts a bit I weight 203lbs


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Technically, I'm not to fond of using the white rice, I just don't have brown rice available to me just yet.  The only time I would use white rice is postworkout.

APG - you could give it a shot, depends on your metabolism, I started this diet up when I was 197 lbs, and I'm around 192.4~194.5 lbs now.  Side note, you just made me recount some things, I've been using the wrong scoop all this time! (doh)


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 28, 2005)

Props on eating all them eggs. Id get mad sick if I ate that much every day.


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

I have brown rice just trying to decide which cutting diet is best for me anything would be an improvement to what i currently eat somedays first meal at 4pm  my own fault i have BSN Thermonex arriving tomorrow so i want to get my diet in order  Not sure about my metabolism  I have been advised by Emma L that my protien intake is too high at 350g Ed and reduce to 240g ED


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

*bigss75* - Thanks man  Its a bitch, but I get it done!

*APG* - Ah brown rice should help you cut, just make sure you get your diet in order.  If you're eating you're first meal at 4pm, I see nothing wrong with that IFF you're waking up at 3:30 pm


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

nope wake up at 8:30 am, its not 4pm ED normally have 50g (dry weight) oats at 10 then first protien at 12 not good I know things will change on Friday with your diet with add a cup of veg with each meal though


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice nice, good luck to you   I should probably let you know that my protein intake is around the 403~408 range.  Carbs are 131/245 (off/on), and fats are 135/78 (off/on).


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Nice nice, good luck to you   I should probably let you know that my protein intake is around the 403~408 range.  Carbs are 131/245 (off/on), and fats are 135/78 (off/on).



Thanks I am a bit confused is that 403g of P is that not too much?  Its just that I have been told that 350g is too much in the past


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess that's all relative, I find that it works for me, but it might not work for you.  I'm probably not using the same split as Emma has suggested to you.


----------



## APG (Apr 28, 2005)

ok  thanks guess I should just pick one plan and give it a go


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

that would be be best, good luck!


----------



## KentDog (Apr 28, 2005)

You eat a lot of peanut butter on your off days.  Do you have the final macros?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 28, 2005)

couple questions alaric...

How do you cook the eggs? I've never had egg whites or whole eggs before except scrambled eggs..i want to give it a try but i heard from a lot of people it's hard to eat because of it's nasty taste

Also i'm off this week and i plan on starting a cut soon so if i were to try your diet would it work for me? Im currently 6'1, 176 pounds, 19 years old and my metabolism is fast too. But isn't 3300 cals too much for a cut? I thought it was supposed to be in the 2300-2700 range?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2005)

This sounds like a good, but expensive diet.  Also, I have no frickin' time to cook all of that shit everyday day.  Hell, I hate to cook anyways which means I'm screwed.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This sounds like a good, but expensive diet.  Also, I have no frickin' time to cook all of that shit everyday day.  Hell, I hate to cook anyways which means I'm screwed.



i buy those frozen pre-cooked chicken breasts that you can throw in the 
microwave they taste like ass but oh well. I also cook my rice 3days worth 
at a time. I have hardly anytime too cook with my scedule. You can also
buy those packs of chicken that are in the sealed waterfree bag. I get 
allot of those low-fat frozen meals from "michelanglos" of however you spell
it. It works for me. I have a backpack full of food with me at all times.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

*Kentdog* - yup i do eat a lot of peanut butter, it'll have to do until I can get a hold of some udo's oils and/or fish oil caps.  Final Macros:
ON DAYS: 408.96/	246.87/	79.055/	3354.25
OFF DAYS: 403.46/	131.27/	135.901/3335.25

These are all in Protein/Carb/Fat/Total Calories format.

*shiznit2169*uh, I just mix them in a bowl and I put it on a pan.  I'm not great with cooking terms (I'm an f'in retard when it comes to cooking like I said in my ohter post), I think its called sunny side up?  Hell I'm not even sure.  But I put 'em on a pan and cook 'em like pizza   You get bored of the taste after a while, but I forcefeed myself.

I'm not sure if my diet would work for you or not, its a risk.  We probably have different body types, I'm 18, 5'10 195lbs, and I have a super fast metabolism, so I need to cut at 17-18x my bodyweight.  You might have a completely different case than me, us teens don't necessarily have to use the same guidelines as the adults do.

*BigDyl* - All about time management man, I do my homework while I wait for the chicken to bake or something.  I have no idea what I'm gonna do once I get a job though.  I share your pain though, I hate cooking myself, only because I can't.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 28, 2005)

shiznit2169: post your stats age/weight/bodyfat/rough idea about your metabolism 
and i will go to my books and tell you what kinda bodytype you have and the adjustments you need to make to burn optimal bodyfat and keep it off.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> damn, wasn't expecting the big man himself to show up
> 
> Thanks gopro!
> 
> (I personally don't see anything wrong with it, but it doesn't hurt to get criticism from others)



Just wanted you to know that I am always behind you in your physique endeavors!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 28, 2005)

> shiznit2169: post your stats age/weight/bodyfat/rough idea about your metabolism
> and i will go to my books and tell you what kinda bodytype you have and the adjustments you need to make to burn optimal bodyfat and keep it off.



19 years old, 176 pounds, 18%BF, fast metabolism, 6'1'' , check my gallery too..thats what i look like right now but a little bit bigger since its been a month

I lift 4 times a week and do cardio once a week (HIIT 10 mins) if it helps at all

Anything else?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 28, 2005)

well, you seem to fall more into the catgory of the mesomorph bodytype. AKA
the lucky ones lol. you maybe are just in a training rutt. I would say mixup
your workouts a lil more if your concern about your BF try and throw a 
ECA stack into the mix. I would also up your HIIT to maybe 15-20mins 
just to burn a lil more off ya. There are not too many suggestions for your 
bodytype you normally don't have too much trouble reaching your optimal
BF levels. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Just wanted you to know that I am always behind you in your physique endeavors!



That's good to know big guy, thanks a lot for all the support you've given to me and the others  , I wouldn't be where I am today without your help!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2005)

> well, you seem to fall more into the catgory of the mesomorph bodytype. AKA
> the lucky ones lol. you maybe are just in a training rutt. I would say mixup
> your workouts a lil more if your concern about your BF try and throw a
> ECA stack into the mix. I would also up your HIIT to maybe 15-20mins
> ...



oh, no no im not in a training rutt. Ive been lifting for only like 2 months. I love the way i am training and i know what im doing and have seen strength and mass gains but its just my diet that sucks. If i had the perfect diet, i would feel very confident and would definetly improve my BF% but i dont know jack squat when it comes to dieting. The trainers at my gym dont know anything either.


----------



## y2gt (Apr 29, 2005)

alaric.

you have milk in your list....what kind (whole, skim, 2%...)

That's almost exactly what i used to eat. Good stuff!
I gotta get back into this...Since November of last year, I've only been going to the gym once or twice a week if I'm lucky and been eating scraps and not enough times a day. (long story, moved, bought condo, then lost job, on top of studying for PE license)

Diet looks good...keep it up!
Go-pros workouts rock also.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 29, 2005)

*y2gt* - Damnit, I actually just threw away my milk bag a couple days, but I'm pretty sure that I'm using 2%.  I know milk isn't necessarily the best thing to include in a diet when you're getting ready for a show, but I'm not   I don't mind the little bit of sugar that I may get from the milk

And thanks for the looking over it.  Ouch, seems like you're in a rough streak, hopefully things will turn around for you.  Good luck getting your PE liscense, and back on track!


----------

